# Anybody had problems with PSI?



## waterboy12 (Apr 18, 2013)

I ordered some kits last week and unboxed them and threw them into a drawer and forgot about them. Went to get one last night and out of 8 slimline pro kits I'm missing a few tubes, a refil and 2 pocket clips. Am I just unlucky or has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## BarbS (Apr 18, 2013)

That seems like a Lot of error for one order. I've had a few missing screws, easily substituted for, and one order of a pkg. 5 items that came with only four. When I e-mailed a 'note' on the next order, they sent a whole new pkg. of 5 rather than the one replacement I requested. I hear a lot of complaints about shipping, but I just know if I order from PSI, I'm going to wait one to two weeks to receive my order. Woodturningz is much faster, and sells most of their products. I think if you contact them and express some displeasure (some surprise?) they'll set it right.


----------



## TimR (Apr 18, 2013)

Josh, Barb nailed it pretty good. I've bought a lot from them and they will make it right with a phone call. Stuff happens. Wood turnings is a great source, though they won't have 100% of what PSI has.


----------



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> I ordered some kits last week and unboxed them and threw them into a drawer and forgot about them. Went to get one last night and out of 8 slimline pro kits I'm missing a few tubes, a refil and 2 pocket clips. Am I just unlucky or has this happened to anybody else?



No problems here either. I have been buying from PSI for a few years and have always been very satisfied. Had to call them couple of times and for my nickle they proove to be a stand up company. I sent them an e-m a ways back regarding the great customer service I experienced.


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2013)

PSI will replace missing or broken items at no charge (even with operator error) with a phone call. While Woodturningz prices are lower than PSI, PSI will not warrant them.

Give them a call and an opportunity to correct the problem.

Good luck



Patrude said:


> waterboy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered some kits last week and unboxed them and threw them into a drawer and forgot about them. Went to get one last night and out of 8 slimline pro kits I'm missing a few tubes, a refil and 2 pocket clips. Am I just unlucky or has this happened to anybody else?
> ...


----------



## phinds (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree w/ others above ... they are slow, but reliable.


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 18, 2013)

Actually the shipping was very fast. From date of order to delivery was only a couple days. And I like the kits I'm just missing a couple pieces. I'll give them a call and see what they say


----------



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

They've been talked about elsewhere. Some days are good at PSI, some not so much...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f160/psi-customer-service-103644/


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 18, 2013)

I called this afternoon. Told her my problem and she agreed to send me the missing parts only. I told her that's all I wanted and she stressed that, that would be all I was receiving. Well see what happens. She could have been a little friendlier though.


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 18, 2013)

yea they aint the friendliest bunch 
i had bought from them several yrs back and vowed to never buy from them again but i like the bolt action pens and have ordered a bunch lately with quick deliveries and everything i ordered


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I got a package from PSI today....and still pieces were missing. The invoice was correct but there were still parts missing. No offense to them, but I think Woodturningz will get my business from now on. I've mad a couple orders with them and everything has always been spot on.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 22, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> Well I got a package from PSI today....and still pieces were missing. The invoice was correct but there were still parts missing. No offense to them, but I think Woodturningz will get my business from now on. I've mad a couple orders with them and everything has always been spot on.



Good idea! I placed an order with them once and it took 2 weeks, yes 2 weeks to get my order. I vowed never again and when I need a psi kit I order it from woodturningz. Ryan's prices are usually cheaper and if you call them they will out together one of the starter packages together like psi has if you need it. I want to try a bolt action kit but won't until another vendor carries it.


----------



## Walt (Apr 22, 2013)

I have no complaints with PSI. Granted, I have had a couple problems, but they always corrected them with a phone call.


----------

